# Can I Print These Designs On Transfers?



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

Am I able to print the designs on my website(signiture) onto transfers through a company like f & m expressions? Will it have detail? Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I see no reason they could not do it...best to send you art to them and check...If they can't do it, they will tell you


----------



## DonkeyRags (Dec 22, 2012)

If you're printing on white - the FM Freedom for Lights is incredibly soft.


----------



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

DonkeyRags said:


> If you're printing on white - the FM Freedom for Lights is incredibly soft.


Is this a good thing?


----------



## DonkeyRags (Dec 22, 2012)

Smalldeal said:


> Is this a good thing?


Absolutely - unless of course you want your art to feel like a slab of plastic on the front of the shirt.


----------



## dogtired (Jul 8, 2013)

Would this need cutting to shape?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I really like your retro style design. 

If you want no fell at all, consider DTG, on light that would not be that expansive if you negociate price based on an annual volume.


----------



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

jgabby said:


> I really like your retro style design.
> 
> If you want no fell at all, consider DTG, on light that would not be that expansive if you negociate price based on an annual volume.


Thanks alot! I'm looking to launch these t-shirts soon on kickstarter. And yes, I could probably get a pretty good deal on DTG but Id really like to keep it home-produced by me.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Smalldeal said:


> Thanks alot! I'm looking to launch these t-shirts soon on kickstarter. And yes, I could probably get a pretty good deal on DTG but Id really like to keep it home-produced by me.


Unless you print these on white shirts, the end result is not going to be a very marketable product. The opaque transfers are very hard and plastic feeling. The light transfers, like JPSS, produce a very good output and reasonably soft hand but only work on white garments. You have some good designs, be a shame to waste them on cheap transfers. Unless you are giving these away or doing them for friends and relatives, you should consider outsourcing DTG or getting screen printed transfers made. Hope this helps.


----------

